# LAST CALL: 2020 XLR8 TranSport Boat Raffle



## 24/7 (Aug 4, 2008)

ONLY 10 days left to get your hands on tickets for the hottest boat raffle in Texas this year!!!

With an estimated MSRP of $80K, this years Matagorda Bays Chapter boat raffle is off the HOOK!

On September 3rd, 2020 our chapter will be drawing winners on Facebook LIVE for the boat raffle prizes listed below, don't miss out!

1. 2020 24â€™ XLR8 with Coastline Trailer and 350HP Mercury Verado

2. Lifetime Resident Combination Hunting & Fishing License (Texas)

3. CCA Life Membership (And Custom CCA Weatherby Vanguard)

4. Waterloo Rod and Lewâ€™s Reel

5. CCA Framed Print

Venmo:

@Chris-Bird-1493

When payment is received we will fill out your tickets and send you a photo of them completed.

Please provide the name, and phone # you would like placed on the ticket(s)

1 ticket - $20

6 tickets - $100

20 tickets - $300

For more info visit:

https://ccatexas.org/find-your-chapter/matagorda-bays/










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

